# UNC "Chat with the experts" archives



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I highly recommend these videos and also joining the chats once a month. Its great the UNC offers these chats for free to help fellow IBSer and functional gi disorder sufferers. Take advantage of themAn Evening With The Experts - Archivehttps://uncfunctionalgi.net/ewe_archive.html#container5


----------

